# New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc. Atmosphere or Eclipse?



## ringmany (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to make a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc. The 2 main kits I'm looking towards are:

Eclipse New Zealand Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc £120
Atmosphere - Sauvignon Blanc, New Zealand £75
I've been reading mixed reviews of the two. I was wondering which kit you believe is the best from your personal experience and why?

Thanks.


----------



## Bplewniak (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ve been happy with my Eclipse New Zealand Sauvignon blanc. It was good at the 5-6 month mark and continues to drink well after a year.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 30, 2019)

Eclipse is 18L vs 16L for the atmosphere. that would make the decision for me every time but then i'm a wine kit snob

cheers


----------



## Cellar_Dweller (Mar 31, 2019)

It may be a bit early, but does anyone have a comment about the LE18 Fume Blanc versus the Eclipse S.B.? How do they compare? My Fume Blanc is just finishing clearing and I am a bit underwhelmed. I've added a small amount of oak cubes and may add some acid blend down the road.


----------



## mocha (Apr 4, 2019)

I made the eclipse, it was so good! None left after a year and a half!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2019)

I've only done the Eclipse, but have done it a few times. Good stuff - it goes fast! 

Please do both and report back.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 15, 2019)

My flume Blanca came out outstanding just bottled and label got 25bottle yield. I would do it again for sure.


----------



## Brian55 (Apr 16, 2019)

joeswine said:


> My flume Blanca came out outstanding just bottled and label got 25bottle yield. I would do it again for sure.


Just about to start mine, did you tweak anything?


----------



## joeswine (Apr 16, 2019)

I'll post tonight how I process it.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Apr 17, 2019)

I got about a 26 ish bottle yield on the Fume Blanc. It have to admit I don't have much experience making whites but being there are not skins this yield kind of suprised me.


----------



## Brian55 (Apr 17, 2019)

joeswine said:


> I'll post tonight how I process it.


Maybe tonight?


----------



## joeswine (Apr 17, 2019)

here was my plan and finish.................


----------



## Daroowala (May 25, 2019)

joeswine said:


> My flume Blanca came out outstanding just bottled and label got 25bottle yield. I would do it again for sure.


Today I purchased the LE18 Fume Blanc, any recommendations on optimal aging?


----------



## joeswine (May 25, 2019)

6 to 8 mons
However whites are early drinking I have already tastes great Worth the effort.


----------



## Daroowala (May 25, 2019)

joeswine said:


> 6 to 8 mons
> However whites are early drinking I have already tastes great Worth the effort.


Thanks


----------



## crushday (May 28, 2019)

joeswine said:


> My flume Blanca came out outstanding just bottled and label got 25bottle yield. I would do it again for sure.


Joe, any tweaks? I’m about to start that kit.


----------



## joeswine (May 28, 2019)

Check your ABV. , I boosted mine up to 12 and a 1/2 of grapefruit.


----------



## Daroowala (May 28, 2019)

Started brewing my Fume Blanc no tweaks. Unusually cold in Chicago had to strap on a brew belt. 
Contemplating purchasing another limited edition kit.


----------



## rhattin (May 29, 2019)

I have started a 6 week SB from NZ. Wo7ld. Like to make v dry. 
Any suggestions, like biolees?
Ric


----------



## Daroowala (Jun 16, 2019)

Racked Fume Blanc, fermentation was vigorous. As sample of wine was crisp, very bright acidic taste. No hint of oak much like a Sauvignon Blanc. I expected more oak. Wait and see how it mature. I anticipate it will be a very nice white wine. Bottle in 2 weeks.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 16, 2019)

Very nice...


----------



## winojoe (Jul 1, 2019)

I have been making the RJ Spagnols Cru International Ontario Sauvignon Blanc.

QA23 and cutting it off at 1.005 makes for slightly sweet with grapefruit undertones.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 1, 2019)

winojoe said:


> I have been making the RJ Spagnols Cru International Ontario Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> QA23 and cutting it off at 1.005 makes for slightly sweet with grapefruit undertones.




What do you mean by "cutting it off at 1.005", how do you think you stopped fermentation at that exact point???


----------



## Daroowala (Aug 12, 2019)

The wine is bit boring, nice acidity but 1 note. For a limited edition wine this was a disappointment.


----------



## crushday (Aug 12, 2019)

Daroowala said:


> The wine is bit boring, nice acidity but 1 note. For a limited edition wine this was a disappointment.


No disrespect, but you should give it more time. Next summer...


----------



## joeswine (Aug 12, 2019)

If you noticed I also used a fpac of fresh green grapes, which add a little more structure to the base as well as flavor ( a tartness) just slit but there in the background. In my experience with the high end kits there just about ready when their done, a few months is all that's required to really be ready.


----------



## Daroowala (Aug 12, 2019)

George Burgin said:


> No disrespect, but you should give it more time. Next summer...


Aging will change its profile, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Daroowala (Aug 12, 2019)

joeswine said:


> If you noticed I also used a fpac of fresh green grapes, which add a little more structure to the base as well as flavor ( a tartness) just slit but there in the background. In my experience with the high end kits there just about ready when their done, a few months is all that's required to really be ready.



Next time fpac and some more oak.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 13, 2019)

Time in a bottle for white wines or Rose' should be short do to the lack of structure.
2,3,mos. Iß enough Reds need much more do their composition.and body types.


----------



## Monty Knapp (Nov 14, 2019)

New Zealand Sauv Blancs are known for their citrusy flavor. I've made the Eclipse brand twice but never got that flavor.
Both of mine were good when young but they haven't aged well. According to my notes, both were *great *at 5 months of age.
I have 5 bottles left of the first one, which are now 30 months old. At 24 months I noted it as "good", but the last 3 bottles I opened, I poured out due to a strong bitter grapfruit flavor.
I have 24 bottles of the lastest batch which are now 9.5 months old. I don't plan to let them get very old.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 15, 2019)

That particular wines primary flavor profile is (grassy) to much of citrus it's out of balance. It happens.
Whites are a good short term wine , sometimes and sometimes not.
It also helps to sell more kit.


----------



## Daroowala (Jan 12, 2020)

According to Winexpet Fume Blanc "Made with lush New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc, this mouth-filling wine delivers a rush of ripe tropical fruit on the palate, with complex layers of gooseberry and melon, bright acidity and hints of grassy mineral notes expertly harmonized with a gentle creamy vanilla oak."

My Fume Blac had neither tropical fruit, grassy mineral notes nor gentle creamy oak flavor. It did have a bright acidity. It was a bit disappointing. I have always used winexpert kits, is it time to switch or do all kit wines fall short of their intended goal?


----------



## Brian55 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daroowala said:


> According to Winexpet Fume Blanc "Made with lush New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc, this mouth-filling wine delivers a rush of ripe tropical fruit on the palate, with complex layers of gooseberry and melon, bright acidity and hints of grassy mineral notes expertly harmonized with a gentle creamy vanilla oak."
> 
> My Fume Blac had neither tropical fruit, grassy mineral notes nor gentle creamy oak flavor. It did have a bright acidity. It was a bit disappointing. I have always used winexpert kits, is it time to switch or do all kit wines fall short of their intended goal?


Time to take up soccer...


----------



## ras2018 (Jan 13, 2020)

I agree. If I had one word to describe the fume blanc it would be “underwhelming”. It doesn’t have any of the normal characteristics of NZ sauv blanc. I made a few minor tweaks but all in all not expecting this one to be great.


----------



## Daroowala (Jan 15, 2020)

Brian55 said:


> Time to take up soccer...


Agreed.


----------

